

15 Interesting Startups From Ex-Googlers - thankuz
http://www.businessinsider.com/startups-from-google-2011-2

======
jdp23
Here's the original Quora discussion: [http://www.quora.com/Google-Inc-
company/What-startups-have-b...](http://www.quora.com/Google-Inc-company/What-
startups-have-been-founded-by-ex-Googlers-since-2004?q=google+startups)

